# 1942 Pacemaker Project



## kreika (Apr 8, 2018)

Serial looks to start MG which would be 1942. Tribute bike to torched og tank and guard. Dave Marko reflector.  Paint and partial assembly today....dang you Sun!


----------



## kreika (Apr 8, 2018)

and a thanks to @mrg !!!


----------



## kreika (Apr 10, 2018)

More assembly....


----------



## Kstone (Apr 10, 2018)

This thing is SLICK.

I'm gonna have a super nerd moment. So bear with me. 

This bike reminds me of burnished pottery that has been through a pit fire. Shiny in some parts, smokey matte in others. All it's missing is the barbeque smell a wood fire leaves behind. 

It would be amazing to see the gal riding down the road one day. Best of luck on what is left of your build.


----------



## kreika (Apr 11, 2018)

Kstone said:


> This thing is SLICK.
> 
> I'm gonna have a super nerd moment. So bear with me.
> 
> ...




Thanks Kstone, love the imagery your words bring! Reminds me of my pottery days in college. 

I just need to add a chain, lube the hubs and take it for a spin. Gonna leave finding the drop stand and bolts to the next owner.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 13, 2018)

kreika said:


> More assembly....
> View attachment 785957 View attachment 785958 View attachment 785959 View attachment 785960 View attachment 785961 View attachment 785962 View attachment 785963



Looks great! Love those curved seat post bikes....


----------

